# Can I mow early after overseeding?



## dan99 (Aug 29, 2019)

zone 5b 
Hello, I placed starter fertilizer and seed (tall fescue tttf) at the same time and now my original grass is very long and I'm worried this may kill the new grass. Do I have a legit concern or should I mow early, its been 10 days since the overseeding.

Dan


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

I would mow now! You don't want the existing grass to block the sun from your new seed.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I mow overseeds as if it was a regular lawn. I didn't even take my striping kit off =P There is more issue to the baby sprouts not getting sunlight than there is being walked on. You just want to water after mowing, not before so it's the least moist as possible to prevent it from getting messy.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@dan99 Mow with caution! I would avoid bare spots that only have new seedlings. Mow high and bag. If you have a powerful mower, sucking shallow rooted at this point new grass is possible. I reel mow first month, but we have different grass types.


----------

